# Razor Making Overview



## Alex (19/4/14)

Just have to share this amazing vid with you guys, I wish I had skills like this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (19/4/14)

Yoh! It's one hour long - hahahaha. That even makes the average Pbusardo clip look short 

Will be checking this out. Love that damascus steel type look on the blade


----------

